# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Elita Shqiptare e Kosoves ne Ish-Jugosllavi

## Kosovar.Pr

Antare te nderuar pe hapi ket teme nen Fusnote, Pa paragjykuar per mir apo keqe per te berat apo te pa berat per te kqijat apo te mirat e Elites Udh?heqse Shqiptare gjat kohes se egzistences se Ish-Jugosllavis, thjesht te mesojme diqka nga e kaluara e Shqiptarve ne Ish-Jugosllavi mbi figurat dhe Eliten Shqiptare gjate kesaj periudhe.


Mendoje se ka shum njerze kureshtare te mesojne diqka nga kjo periudhe e cila me apo pa dashjen ton esht pjes e Historis sone mbi 50.vjeqare.

Ajo qka me shyne te hape ket tem esht fakti se une para disa muajshe mesova se ne Ish-Jugosllavi kishte nej President Shqiptare.

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Sinan Hasani 

Vendlindja. Kosove

Funksioni. President i Jugosllavis ,periudha (15 May 1986 – 15 May 1987)
Funksioni. Kryetare i komitetit te Komunistve te Jugosllavis (15 May 1982 – 15 June 1983)


Presidenti i Ish-Jugosllavis Sinan Hasani

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Fadil Hoxha 

Vendlindja, Kosove

Funksioni. ZV.President i Jugosllavis periudha ( 19781979 )
Funksioni. President i Kosoves (11 July 1945  20 February 1953)
Funksioni. Kryeminister i Kosoves (19451963)


ZV.President i Jugosllavis Fadil Hoxha

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Veli Deva 

Vendlindja. Kosove

Funksioni. Sekretar i PK per Kosove dy mandate ( 1965. do 28. juna 1971.)
Funksioni. Antar i Presidence se Jugosllavis e shum funksione tjera


Veli Deva

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Ali Shukriu

Vendlindja.Kosove

Funksioni. President i Kosoves periudha ( 1981 - 1982)
Funksioni. Kryeminister i Kosoves (1963  May 1967 )
Funksioni. Antar i Komitetit te PKJ 

Ali Shukriu

----------


## Akuamarini

Kush ishte Mahmut Bakalli? -- Klan Kosova
Mahmut Bakalli politikan Kosovar, lindi në Gjakovë më 19 janar 1936 dhe vdiq në Prishtinë më 14 prill 2006.

----------


## Akuamarini

Azem Vllasi


Azem Vllasi
Azem Vllasi lindi më 23 dhjetor 1948 në Rubovc, Kamenicë është një jurist, analist dhe politikan nga Kosova i cili në vitet e 1980-ta ishte kryetar i Krahines Autonome të Kosovës (1985-1988), dhe funksionar i lartë në kohën e Jugosllavisë.

Në nëntor të vitit 1988 ai u shkarkua nga detyra e kryetarit te Krahines Autonome te Kosoves dhe udhëheqësit shqiptar, bashkë me nënkryetaren e tij Kaqusha Jasharin. Inskenimi i krizës së atëhershme në Kosovë u bë nga Slobodan Milosheviq dhe tragjedia e morri rrugën e vet. Azem Vllasi akuzohet nga Millosheviqi dhe garniturat politike nga Beogradi se kinse po udhëheq grevën e minatorëve në "Stari Tërrg" dhe mu për atë u shkarkua nga detyra. Kjo nxiti demonstrata të mëdha në Prishtinë pasi në Kosovë u zgjodh kryetar i partisë Rrahman Morina, vegël e Beogradit. Ne mars te vitit 1989 Vllasi burgoset se bashku me udheheqesit e minieres ne Stari Tergut dhe akuzohen për veprimtari "kunder-revolucionare" dhe "anti-Jugosllave." Pastaj erdhen grevat dhe më në fund Kosovës iu tërhoq statusi i autonomisë me rrembimin e kushtetutes Jugosllave te vitit 1974. Pas presionit te madh nga institucionet nderkombetare Vllasi lirohet ne maj te vitit 1990 dhe mer perfundim procesi politik kunder tij. Ne vitin 1991 Vllasi botoi librin "Mjështërit e Erresires" ne gjuhen Shqipe dhe Kroate (majstori Mraka).

Azem Vllasi sot (2005) punon si jurist dhe analist politik, ishte keshilltar politik i Ish-Kryeministrit te Kosoves Bajram Kosumi.Ai tani(2012)punon edhe si keshilltar i qeveris se Republikes se Kosoves ne bisedime me shtetin Serb.

Avokati Azem Vllasi u plagos me armë zjarri në Mars të këtij viti (2017), personi që tentoi ta vret avokatin Vllasi është Murat Jashari i cili pranon se tentoi ta vret Azem Vllasin por ai ka pohuar se në listë kishte edhe presidentin e vendit Hashim Thaçi, kryeparlamentarin Kadri Veseli dhe “Nismës”, Fatmir Limaj.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Këta nuk ka qenë as që do te jenë ndonjëher elitë.

Kta kanë qen poltikan shumë kontraverz, dhe antishqiptarë!

E¨shtë turp që këto figur të quhet me termin elitë!!!

Kili MERTURI
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Mbrëm nuk pata kohë që të shkruaj pak më gjat në lidhje me k¨të temë.

Së pari duhet ditur që Kosova dhe trojet e tjera Etnike Shqiptare ishin të okupuara nga sllavët serb, malazias dhe bullgar (që quajn veten rrejshëm maqedon!).

Në këtë periudh që referoheni ju , hapisi i kësaj teme, këto figura ishin servil të sistemit okupues sllavo-komunist!
Kush të ka treguar ty për këto figura, nuk e di, por nëse të ka thënë se kta ishin elita, atëher ky është ose gabim trashanik, ose ka qenëdhe është një antishqiptarë.

Nëse dëshiron të mësosh për eliten shqiptare në 
*Rexhep Qosja, Ali Hadri, Anton Cetta, Ukshin Hoti e të tjerë.*

Mundësisht, ndrroje titullin sepse është shumë provokues dhe kundërshqiptarë!

Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Natyrisht edhe Adem Demaqi dhe Idriz Ajeti.*
Ka dhe të tjerë.

Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Akuamarini

Ilaz Kurteshi
Ilaz Kurteshi (1927-2016), aktivist dhe luftëtar i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, shqiptar nga Kosova.

Kurteshi, më 7 maj 1969 u emërua në postin e Kryetarit të Kuvendit të Krahinës Socialiste Autonome të Kosovës, pas shkarkimit të Fadil Hoxhës. Në këtë post, si më i larti i deri më atëhershëm në Kosovë, qëndroi për katër vite, deri në mars të vitit 1974, kur u krijua Kryesia e Krahinës Socialiste Autonome të Kosovës, e në krye të së cilës u emërua Xhavid Nimani.[1]

Pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë dhe të gjatë, ndërroi jetë në datë 13 shkurt të vitit 2016.[2]
Ndërron jetë Ilaz Kurteshi, një nga hartuesit e Kushtetutës së vitit 1974

Pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë dhe të gjatë sot (e shtunë, 13 shkurt 2016) në Prishtinë ka ndërruar jetë Ilaz Kurteshi, ka njoftuar familja e tij.

Ilaz Kurteshi ka lindur në vitin 1927. Ka qenë një nga personalitetet më të njohura në kohën kur Kosova ishte autonomi në përbërje të ish-federatës Jugosllave. Ishte një nga hartuesit e Kushtetutës së vitit 1974, me të cilën Kosova për të parën herë në historinë e saj është njohur si territor dhe entitet i veçantë politik me elemente të theksuara të sovranitetit. Sidomos mbahet në mend kontributi i tij vendimtar në themelimin e Radio-Televizionit të Prishtinës, Bibliotekës Universitare, Akademisë së Shkencave të Kosovës dhe Institutit Albanologjik.

Ka qenë bartës i shumë posteve më të larta në Kosovë dhe në federatën Jugosllave. Ishte kryetari i parë dhe i vetëm i Kuvendit të Jugosllavisë nga radhët e shqiptarëve.

Me vendimin e presidentit të ndjerë Ibrahim Rugova, ka qenë anëtar i delegacionit të Kosovës, e cila në prag të bombardimeve të NATO-së ka nënshkruar në Paris Marrëveshjen e Rrambujes.

Varrimi i të ndjerit do të mbahet të dielën, në 14 shkurt 2016, në fshatin e tij të lindjes Lubinje e Poshtme (Prizren), në ora 14.30.

----------


## Akuamarini

Rexhai Surroi


REXHAI SURROI
Rexhai Surroi ishte politikan dhe zyrtar i lartë i diplomacisë së ish-RSF Jugosllavisë, gjithashtu ishte ambasador i Jugosllavisë në Spanjë dhe një numër të vendeve Latino Amerikane.

Rexhai Surroi është autor i disa librave dhe i ati i publicistit të njohur kosovar, Veton Surroi, dhe aktivistes Flaka Surroi.

Rexhai Surroi vdiq në një incident që përshkruhej si aksident trafiku derisa ishte ambasador në Spanjë, por dyshohet se mund të ketë qenë vrasje me motive politike.

Shpërblimi vjetor Rexhai Surroi për gazetari dhe letërsi është themeluar nga Grupi Koha duke filluar nga viti 2008.

----------

